# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lập trình >  các bác giúp em cái lỗi /cgi-sys/defaultwebpage.cgi này phát

## blazefuzy143

chả là em cứ vào http://sieuthi3g.vn thì nó cứ ự chuyển sang http://sieuthi3g.vn/cgi-sys/defaultwebpage.cgi.
nếu vào http://sieuthi3g.vn/index.php thì nó lại báo lỗi
*403 forbidden*

access is forbidden to the requested page: myweb.vn/index.php(port 80) ​please forward this error screen to myweb.vn's webmaster. 

bác pro nào biết cách khắc phục bảo em phát.em cảm ơn nhiều#-o

----------


## thieuk55

bạn chec 2 cái
một là mod trên thư mục đó đã đủ quyền chưa
2. check trong .htaccess và index trong thư mục đó có cái nào bị redirect đến page cgi kia không
chúc bác may mắn

----------

